# #508



## nmjwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

I must be missing something obvious here....

Why does the answer use Z/E(phase) = I? I understand why we use phase voltage and the angles and that we are looking for the magnitude, but why are they dividing the Z by voltage to get current?

Thanks!


----------



## jdd18vm (Apr 8, 2008)

nmjwolf said:


> I must be missing something obvious here....
> Why does the answer use Z/E(phase) = I? I understand why we use phase voltage and the angles and that we are looking for the magnitude, but why are they dividing the Z by voltage to get current?
> 
> Thanks!


They were sneaky on that one.Take another look, thats a Complex Power (kVA), not a Complex Impedance. So its S/V=I

JD


----------

